# mistakes



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

That's a fact.


----------



## NaeGan (Sep 8, 2009)

Just last week I was laying over some tile in a kitchen with roll vinyl. I posted in the flooring section looking for some extra advice. Got it. Proceeded to strip all the carpet glue off the tile to put on floor leveler. Got done. Went to break a corner off of a tile where it was rollled up and the whole thing came up. WTF! it rolled up like a fruit roll-up. Then realized I got the wrong Kwik Strip. Grabbed the paint stripper instead of the glue remover. Had to take up all the tile and the two layers of 30 lb. felt under it and put down underlayment. 
$125 down the crapper and a days labor. 
Lesson learned.


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

1. Didn't slope a 20ft x 16ft concrete slab correctly and had to jack hammer the whole thing out

2. Installed torch down rubber in a box gutter....went to lunch and came back to see the fire department blasting a million gallons of water through the house

3. Didn't support a garage door wall very well when framing, after putting the last sheet of plywood on the roof the front wall kicked out and collapsed the garage

4. Cut into a waste stack with a grinder, not realizing the stack was full from a clog

5. And lastly off the top of my head, dropped a 5 gallon bucket of roof cement off a roof and covering a concrete porch with 20 steps

(Not all was done by me personally, but under my supervision.....):w00t:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

yeah But Bill is a man of his word and that speaks way more than run bill run.............


I know what ya mean now bill . never work for a friend again myself. It just aint worthit in the long run. And then ya take a friend in to help ya who only stabs ya in the back and doesnt see anything wrong with that picture. I hope to the yellow brick road it doesnt get finished on time and they loose the sale of that house. And from I saw the other day they have a cold shot in hell to get it done.


but hey Bill i am building a shower next week out of cardboard and peanuts for the pan. ya think ya can help me out. I will give ya 4 days to get it done. I promise to have it ready all framing done.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

The cardboard's fine, but PEANUTS??? :w00t:


----------



## andeeznuts (Feb 21, 2008)

thinking if you start your own business you no longer have a boss.......now ya have about 20 every year.


----------



## HDQinKC (Apr 7, 2010)

I've had a few - but I would prefer to throw my brother-in-law under the bus, instead. :jester:

He remodeled his mom's bathroom at a previous home and in doing so, moved the toilet location and installed a bidet. He then proceeded to run HOT water to the supply line for the toilet. :blink:

That still cracks me up to this day.

Moral of this story - never hire an electrician to do plumbing work.

-SW


----------



## avguy (Feb 8, 2010)

HDQinKC said:


> He remodeled his mom's bathroom at a previous home and in doing so, moved the toilet location and installed a bidet. He then proceeded to run HOT water to the supply line for the toilet. :blink:
> 
> That still cracks me up to this day.
> 
> Moral of this story - never hire an electrician to do plumbing work.


I know some plumbers who ran hot water to a toilet, on a new construction job with color coded PEX.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Were they smokin their lunch?


----------



## Jaf (May 10, 2010)

avguy said:


> I know some plumbers who ran hot water to a toilet, on a new construction job with color coded PEX.


That's a quality job, now the tank won't sweat from condensation... Brilliant. :laughing:


----------



## knowtwodrugs (Aug 16, 2010)

This is fun for my first post. We were recently doing an open-remodel on a commercial site, and were laying carpet tiles by night. We had to move a lot of fixtures out of the way, rip up the old, lay the new, move the fixtures back. On the fifth and what should've been the final night, someone noticed the layout didn't look too square. We checked it, about 30 times. One side was a foot out. After we sat for about an hour trying to figure out who to blame, we realized the only answer was that someone read their tape backwards. i.e. instead of say 40'6" they read 39'6" or 41'6". Had to redo EVERYTHING. what fun.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Doing a very high end remodel in Falmouth....$$$$$
Had my Sparky running a wire to the 2nd floor closet.
He decided to drill from below and miscalculated where the closet wall was.
His 1" auger bit came up thru the Hardwood floor. 
The floor had a Cherry border with a Brass inlay............
He bored right thru the brass, the cherry and my wallet:sad:


----------



## dprimc (Mar 13, 2009)

Was removing a 5' x 8' bath mirror in a 4th floor condo. Had everything down but one small piece in the top corner. (9' ceilings.) Grabbed a pry bar and popped it loose. It slid down the wall and went right behind the trash can I had propped up and the wall. Sheared off the hot water shut-off flush to the drywall.

Somehow I was able to stuff the trash can under the spout and get the water turned off right away. I had enough cardboard and blankets down protecting the floor to absorb most of the water.

Then I was left with a large trash can full of broken mirror and about 20 gallons of water. Took two guys to drag it on a blanket to the elevator. We took it to the parking garage and drug it over to a floor drain and were able to dump most of the water without spilling any glass.

Should have been worse, but I was lucky. :whistling


----------

